# Leopcata...



## Vincentdhr (Sep 24, 2012)

I just saw this on Kingsnake. I don't doubt that it is real, I just think that it is unnecessary, and I can't believe that someone would create these hybrids for money. Just wondering if anyone knows any additional information on these guys.

I forgot the link... http://market.kingsnake.com/detail.php?cat=50&de=951140


----------



## wellington (Sep 24, 2012)

One of our members owns one. I won't say who, cause I can't remember for sure and I don't want to say the wrong name. Not sure if they bred it or bought it.


----------



## mctlong (Sep 24, 2012)

Its a beautiful animal...


----------



## shellysmom (Sep 24, 2012)

grrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## jessrich87 (Sep 24, 2012)

Pretty


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 24, 2012)

Our member has two of them. They are very pretty animals. He bought them. If I had the money, I would buy a couple too.

In my opinion, as long as the original species are not in danger of extinction, I see nothing wrong with someone making a buck by crossing the two species.

We seem to be turning into real snobs here on the forum. Relax folks. What is the harm?

Note to Vincent: Would you like me to move this to the debate section? Because its going to light some fires.


----------



## taytay3391 (Sep 24, 2012)

Honest question... What's wrong with it? Very pretty!


----------



## Vincentdhr (Sep 24, 2012)

emysemys said:


> Our member has two of them. They are very pretty animals. He bought them. If I had the money, I would buy a couple too.
> 
> In my opinion, as long as the original species are not in danger of extinction, I see nothing wrong with someone making a buck by crossing the two species.
> 
> ...



Sure, that is fine.


----------



## LuckysGirl007 (Sep 24, 2012)

Very pretty looking. If I had the $ I would probably get one too. Question..the pic itch the parents breeding...is that about the full size a leopard gets?


----------



## AustinASU (Sep 24, 2012)

N2TORTS has two of them, they are real, just very rare for the eggs to be fertile.


----------



## mainey34 (Sep 24, 2012)

That's just crazy. And the price for one is even crazier..


----------



## Julius25 (Sep 24, 2012)

Very nice animal, but the price is excessive.
Is Leopcata the good term ? 
I remember have read "Lepracuta" ...


----------



## DrewsLife727 (Sep 24, 2012)

I got to see some of these up personal and they were beatiful and healthy. They were from the same clutch and one looked more leopard and the other looked more sully. I know a lot of people are against this but I think these are beautiful creatures. Will I purposely breed for them? no. Will I hate if one was made? no. Ive seen too many arguments on this form about stuff like this and I say you are welcome to your opinion  That is the beauty of individuality!

-Drew


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 25, 2012)

Julius25 said:


> *Very nice animal*, but the price is excessive.
> Is Leopcata the good term ?
> I remember have read "Lepracuta" ...


----------

